# Business Name



## loyta (Mar 5, 2016)

Im Everyone Im Chef Loyta

I live in Jamaica and would like your help in naming my catering business.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Give us a mission statement, a business plan, and some menu items.  Tell us about who, where, what, and when you will serve.  We need more information to help you.  By the way is this a class assignment?  Welcome to chef talk.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Jamaican me hungry.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Jamaican Bliss


----------



## loyta (Mar 5, 2016)

The mission is to be the leading catering company in Jamaica First, providing affordable top of the line services and food with natural God give talents from upcoming young chefs.

Its a School assignment that i would love to become a reality.

I would like to start catering for  Private events :Baby showers, Birthday Parties, Funerals,School events and Church Events.

Weddings at a later date though.

Starting with mainly Jamaican Cuisine for future cuisines (French, Chinese,Italian and Indian)

Location would be : prepare from my kitchen and transport food to location until i can afford to rent a location.

Food Items mainly Jamaican from tradition to modern: Blue draws, Potato Pudding, Ackee and salfish, Cod Fish Balls ect.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

"Jamaica's Best"

But since this is a school assignment... What are your thoughts?


----------



## loyta (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm Thinking of actually making this assignment become a  reality. I'm enthused about it. weirdly i feel my passion for cooking wants to be known and its just waiting to be unleashed......


----------



## loyta (Mar 5, 2016)

I like Jamaican bliss. " it have some n a gwaan fi it"

sadly someone has that name already.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

So you have passion and enthusiasm but no ideas of your own? That's not a very good way to get started. If you focus a bit more you may discover the answers to your questions!


----------



## loyta (Mar 5, 2016)

So True, i said the same thing to myself this morning and that i will do indeed.


----------



## loyta (Mar 5, 2016)

Thank You Brian I'm gonna and i will share with you.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Just don't call business "Jamaican Jerk Catering"; that could be misinterpreted! By looking into the future and a diversity of cuisines you may need to consider a more generic name: Chef Loyta's Catering; Loyta's Tasty Food; Jamaica's Finest Catering Company; etc.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Loyta said:


> Thank You Brian I'm gonna and i will share with you.


Dang Brian you have all the fun.

mimi


----------



## ericslomski (Apr 4, 2016)

Jamaican Delight

Good luck with your business!


----------

